# Rat Weaners



## pythonmorphs (Mar 13, 2006)

Well I ordered 15 rat weaners wednesday they came today but I am disapointed with what came they were partialy defrosted as I expected in this weather. But the size is wrong having bred rats I know that rat weaners are at least bigger than an adult mouse and they sent me what appears to be rat fuzzies, the biggest is only 8 cm. Anyone else using rat weaners and what size are yours?










Regards Maki


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2006)

Those look like large rat pups to me mate but they do sell them by weight rather than size.Weaners should wiegh 25-50 grams then large weaners should weigh 51-90 grams if that helps.

I get all my rats and mice from here

He shows the sizes in wieight so you know what you are getting.


----------



## thorrshamri (Jul 4, 2006)

maki->even if we the humans are sensitive to defrosted and refrosted food items,most reptiles are not.It happened to me to have problems with my fridge and all the mice inside got defrosted.I decided to have a try and feed my reps with them,and i hadn't the slightest trouble.Think of dogs drinking dirty water without getting sick,or even people from 3rd world country used to water which would probably turn us very sick.So I don't believe there's any danger at all trying to feed these defrosted rats if you refrost them for a while.


----------



## pythonmorphs (Mar 13, 2006)

Greenphase said:


> Those look like large rat pups to me mate but they do sell them by weight rather than size.Weaners should wiegh 25-50 grams then large weaners should weigh 51-90 grams if that helps.
> 
> I get all my rats and mice from here
> 
> He shows the sizes in wieight so you know what you are getting.


Thanks I will try them next time. livefoods have replied to my email and have said next time i order they will replace them what goods that I wont order frozen from them again.

Regards Maki


----------



## NNY (Feb 2, 2006)

Ive had problems with locusts sizes from there..i ordered mediums but they seemed large.. but they assured me they were mediums.. even though mediums from shops have been a lot smaller.. but for mice i use camzoo.. and they call up to make sure your order has arrived and when i told them it was starting to defrost they offered to replace the whole lot for free.


----------

